# Galveston in 2006



## BDerbacher (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi tuggers,

My family (wife, husband, 12-year-old son) are thinking of staying a week in Galveston in April. This somehat last-minute decision was just made over Christmas dinner with my in-laws, who will probably join us. (My mother-in-law was born in Galveston and wants to revisit).

Any thoughts on the choices available? RCI has five listed and II has one.

Thanks in advance,

Bob


----------



## Captain Brick (Dec 27, 2005)

*Why?*

mmmm, err? I live in Houston. Why on earth would someone want to go to Galveston? Nothing to see, the sand is dark brown, water is very dirty, not even a good seafood restaurant on the island worth eating at, even the Mardi Gras season is aweful....

Wait, I take that back, The San Luis Resort is a nice place. So much the City Council stayed there during Hurricane Rita a few months back.


----------



## BDerbacher (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmmmmm,

For a resort area as ugly as you describe it seems to have an awful lot of people visiting....what's the attraction?

To clarify...Galveston is my mother-in-law's home town that she hasn't seen in probably 50 years...pre-Glen Campbell days ("Galveston, oh Galveston....").

On the other hand...Houston is only a hour away, I believe. Talk to me.

Bob


----------



## chellej (Dec 27, 2005)

i have stayed at Inverness .  It is on the seawall - the only good thing about it and the only timeshare I won't return to.

Also have stayed at San Luis in a studio for Mardi Gras - It was very nice - very small.


I would try for either Escapes - new with II 
or
Silverleaf seaside resort - Rci


----------



## BDerbacher (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi chellej,

Yes, I've read that the San Luis studios are very small...any info on the 1BR?

Thanks for your input on the other resorts.

Bob


----------



## dcmoony (Dec 27, 2005)

We have reservations for May 6th for the Inverness at Galveston.  As for the area we have an uncle and aunt who live in Texas City so we will visit them while we are down there. Also we like the old buildings and the strain. Also like the Moody Gardens. We have not been down to Galveston in a couple of years so just seemed like a place to go. Hope East Beach has something going on. I know Texas beaches are not as nice as most but we like them. Their close just a mere six hour drive. So no airfare. We had no trouble getting in the Inverness. There were more places we could have got into for that time frame but we chose to use points instead of our week time share. Inverness had the best deal 6/6 for very few points. So thought we would give it a try. I hope there are more folks that can give you more help than I have. Good luck


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Galveston*

I would try for Escapes (II) which is the newest T/S in Galveston or Silverleaf Seaside (RCI).  Schlitterbaun Waterpark should be opening soon .  It will be a indoor/outdoor park. Moody Gardens is an enjoyable visit.  The downtown area The Strand has lots of shops and 
restaurants.

Here are my phptos of Seaside:
http://photos.yahoo.com/hophop4


----------



## JeffV (Dec 28, 2005)

A side trip up to Kemah (30 miles) makes a nice outing. There are several good restaurants with unusual features as well as a small amusement park and boardwalk.  We like to eat upstairs at Landry's and watch the boat traffic.


----------



## Captain Brick (Dec 28, 2005)

*Sorry Bob*

I apologize for getting the Thread off to an ugly start. I also have family in Galveston, so I didnt mean to offend you. When you look at all the other options for vacation and then look at Galveston... well, no comparsion.

I'm new to TUG and dont want to make enemies too soon (lol).

B


----------



## BDerbacher (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you tuggers for your input!

Captain Brick....no problem at all. My wife and I are planning this as an opportunity for her mother to show us the city she grew up in. We like to believe we can have fun almost anywhere.

The water park, as I understand, should have the indoor portion open soon, but the outdoor park may not be ready until summer, and we're planning to go in April when my son has a week off from school.

As for timeshares....I'll look into the "Escapes!" and Silverleaf's, and may consider the San Luis if the 1BR is a decent size.

Our main problem is keeping our active 12-year-old son busy. Me...just give me a few sights, a couple decent restaurants and a handful of good books with a comfy lounge chair and I'm happy.   

Bob


----------



## Diane (Dec 28, 2005)

We take 3 great-nephews, now ages 9 to 13, who live in Houston for a week in Galveston every once in a while.  Some of the things they enjoy there are flying kites on the beach, riding surf boards into shore on the waves, catching crabs (very easy to do if they are in season while you are there), taking the free public ferry to an island (I forgot the name), a wonderful World War II air museum, the game room at Silverleaf.  Take one of the boat tours of the Bay and don't miss the submarine you can tour. Also, don't miss the movie shown in a theatre at one of the piers about the hurricane of 1900. You won't be far from the Johnson Space Center which gives very good tours. The old Opera house is interesting as is a museum with an oil well platform, some of the old mansions and an occassional garden tour. We always run out of time before we run out of things to do.

Since you plan to be there in April you might want to check when something called Galveston Beach Party Weekend occurs.  I think it is usually the second full weekend in April, but am not sure.  Any resort there will know the dates for 2006.  In any event, it is very crowded, lots of traffic and partying on the beach.  Would be something to avoid, or if you can't, spend time elsewhere.

Diane


----------



## chellej (Dec 28, 2005)

BDerbacher said:
			
		

> Hi chellej,
> 
> Yes, I've read that the San Luis studios are very small...any info on the 1BR?
> 
> ...




I did not see the other units while we were there so cannot really help with what they are like - sorry.


----------



## Texasbelle (Dec 28, 2005)

II Escapes would be my choice.  It is right on the beach.  It is not in town  and Seaside is even more remote.  My objection to Seaside is that it is not on the Gulf or Bay, although they are nearby AND [a big "and" for older folks] unless you get in the new building, there are stairs even for the bottom units.  The timeshares on the seawall are older and noisier.  Schlitterbaun is behind schedule so don't know if it will be open in April.  We used to go in April and some years were able to swim in the pool.  There are lots of good restaurants and plenty to do in the area.  So long as you know the beach is not like Florida, you should be satisfied.


----------



## Jay Soni (Dec 28, 2005)

*Galveston Resort Choice*



			
				BDerbacher said:
			
		

> Hi tuggers,
> 
> My family (wife, husband, 12-year-old son) are thinking of staying a week in Galveston in April. This somehat last-minute decision was just made over Christmas dinner with my in-laws, who will probably join us. (My mother-in-law was born in Galveston and wants to revisit).
> 
> ...


Hi Bob, 
I just got registered with tug bbs and saw your request.I am right now staying at The Escapes Galveston (II Resort Exchange) for 4 nights. They have point system and a brand new resort just opened in the month of May
2005.RCI has San Luis resort. They both are good.San Luis is very big and has more activities compare to Escape. On a scale of 1 to 10 Iwill give San Luis 8 compare to 4 for Escape. My first choice will be San Luis. I hope this helps you.Good Luck.
JayResort in Galveston








 2005.


----------



## BDerbacher (Jan 4, 2006)

To everyone,

Thanks again for your inputs. Right now nothing is available the week we want to go, but I've got ongoing searches with II and RCI. Tuggers rule!

Bob


----------



## DrQ (Jan 8, 2006)

We own at Inverness by the Sea and we enjoy it very much.  While it may not have the spa tubs and othe points of the luxury units, the condos are large and comfortable.  It is as close to Moody Gardens and the new Schlitterbaun water park as you can get.  The biggest downside is the traffic noise from Seawall Bvld, but it didn't really bother us.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Drive-By Observations*

I'm in Galveston right now and drove the length of the island (even over the toll bridge to the Peregrine Resort).  The two Resorts which jumped out at me during the Drive-By were Escapes and the Four Seasons.  Escapes looks pretty nice and had a lot of cars considering this is late November.  Although right on the beach, I suspect that your room assignment might be important.  It is a little South of stores, restaurants, etc which may be a plus (or a minus depending on your personal preferences).  I liked the location, Resort size (looks like about 20 pretty large units) and ocean view from the Four Seasons.  If the interiors are reasonably well done, I would probably opt for the Four Seasons.  The San Luis is a monster and large Resorts tend to turn me off.  I really didn't have a reaction to the Inverness one way or the other.  As I liked the Four Seasons from the outside, I may drive down there tomorrow and ask to look inside a unit.

GEORGE


----------

